# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Exposed rafter size & spacing - Skillion roof

## zzsteve

Hi, 
Wanting to design a skillion roof to span 3.5m with exposed rafters, pitched about 22 deg. Roofing will be custom orb and ceiling material ply. Was hoping for 1200 between faces of the rafters to suit ply sheets. Are there any easily accessed framing guides or design tables available? LVL or lamibeam for rafters is OK, in fact, desirable.
Thanks in advance,
Steve

----------


## OBBob

Steve 
Go to http://www.spec-net.com.au/extras/futurebuild3.html and download the software, which will calculate it all for you.

----------


## echnidna

That link is for LVL products not ordinary timber.

----------


## OBBob

> LVL or lamibeam for rafters is OK, in fact, desirable.
> Thanks in advance,
> Steve

----------

